# What Type Of Pitbull Is Bruce?



## Astronautphew (Nov 1, 2012)

Rescued Bruce from a broken home and Was told he's a Gator blood Pit bull. Feel free to lend your opinions on if he looks full bread, Mixed with something or What not so I can Know what to tell people when they meet him.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no way to tell unless you know what your dogs pedigree is. I understand your just looking for guess but there is no way to tell. Cute looking pup!


----------



## Astronautphew (Nov 1, 2012)

Still a puppy 8 months


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take a look at this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=11710


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd classify him as a Hour Legged one with a Huge Smile.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he don't look like full bread to me at all, I have a loaf on my counter I know what bread looks like  
As far as pure , lol gator is a common BYB line that does not exist outside of there money making schemes. I dont think he looks pure APBT at all, but he is cute. No way of knowing though without papers so best guess would be to call him a mix of some sort, best for you that way anyways with BSL and crap the media starts with this breed. Looks like he is a sweet boy and im sure knowing the breed wont change how you feel about him right? so love him as a pet


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks kinda like a lab in the face, hes cute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thumbs up on the rescue. he is handsome!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

unless the product of the fence and latch was like Gator Fence company; the pound or shelter used that you adopted him from, or the person's nickname was Gator then you have a bulldog ... nothing more .. nothing less. Unless your dog or your dogs parents were directly in the fighting pit you do not have a pit bull by way of breed itself but a pit bull in collaboration of bulldog and terrier breeds listed as "pit bulls"..

Purbred adoption dog or shelter bulldog unless you live on a ranch or do service work (K9), and the dog proves himself in other ways. Breed is named for function and origin/location. 

Good lookin happy up: ... he has a red nose, thats certain so at most you have a red nosed bulldog or APBT shelter dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah what Ames said! There's no "types" of pit bulls, just different breeds. AmStaff, APBT, AmBully...ect. within each breed is different bloodlines. But with out the ped showing all the dogs in the family tree there's no way to tell what breed or blood the dog truely is.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

No way to know without a ped. 
Gator blood is usually something bybs use to sel pups. You've probably got a random bred mutt.


----------



## Astronautphew (Nov 1, 2012)

A Labrador Retriever? What features do you see in him that makes him look like a Lab?


----------



## Astronautphew (Nov 1, 2012)

Well If its Random what do you see in him, One person sad a Lab but I don't see it, If pit bull is all I see then what else could he be? lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

an alien.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what are you calling pitbull? APBT? cause I don't see apbt, if anything with him being thicker I could see american bully in there or am staff, he could be any sort of bully breed , I could see there being lab in there maybe head shape and in the jowels. Could very well be just about anything. You can have mixes who will take on the look of 1 breed over the other/s so very hard to pinpoint what all could be in there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I see lab too. Or something like it. The ears and the lack of cheek bone. But who knows what he is....


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Lab and Rot


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

I would also guess him to be mixed with something. How much does he wiegh? 
Since he does look like a mix that's a good thing! (assuming you didn't get him to show/bred or whatever, and was just looking to save a life). That way you can register him as lab/mix or whatever so if you ever have to deal with BSL you can have somewhat of a fighting chance.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

He's not a pit bull at all. You can call him a pit bull type dog which I have defined as fitting into the description of what the public calls a pit bull, but he is not a "pit bull" call him a mix and when people ask mixed with what tell them the truth which is that you don't know and only a dog who has papers can be considered full bred. I do it all the time.


----------

